# Terrible pain in my knuckles and finger joints



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hi all.

using 120mcg ghrp 6 x 3 a day and 100mch cjc/120mcg ghrp 6 before bed.

I have developed terrible pain in my knuckes and finger joints, its got to the point today where i can barely close my hands and then i have truoble opening them again, my fingers kind of snap into either closed or open..

is this cts ? ive been running ghrp 6 for about 3 months and added the cjc in about 4 weeks back.

ive had this before but not as bad as on this run.

Should i stop for a bit any advice would be great as it really hurts.

cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Your not the only one, im current using 200mcg GHRP-6/100mcg CJC twice a day and my wrists and fingers kill. Makes benching very difficult and painful on the wrists, same with shoulders.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

You need to reduce doses guys...

CTS you are experiencing


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> You need to reduce doses guys...
> 
> CTS you are experiencing


Mick - is this common on GH as well hun ?- training partner is complaining about same thing ? says has always had probs as comes along with job as scaffolder but it has increased - has to prise open his little finger when he gets up in the mornings :confused1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Jesus, i'd stop using it if it had those side effects!


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Jem said:


> Mick - is this common on GH as well hun ?- training partner is complaining about same thing ? says has always had probs as comes along with job as scaffolder but it has increased - has to prise open his little finger when he gets up in the mornings :confused1:


It can be Jem, down to the individual and dosage.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Jem said:


> Mick - is this common on GH as well hun ?- training partner is complaining about same thing ? says has always had probs as comes along with job as scaffolder but it has increased - has to prise open his little finger when he gets up in the mornings :confused1:


Sorry missed this earlier :innocent:

Aye it is common, for most users. and some use it as a sign of decent GH.

Doesn't sound right about prising finger ok though :lol: :lol:

Totally dependant on the individual and doses though.

Some don't suffer with CTS at low doses others suffer @ 2ui ED.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

CTS mate what does that mean?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> CTS mate what does that mean?


Carpel Tunnel Syndrome


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have heard of this with the peptides yet never experianced it with these.

I get it bad on GH.

But good news is that it is working and you are producing far more than natty.

Just lower the dose till it subsides, but that can take up to around a week.

Last time I got it with the chineese generic blue tops I stopped everything and took 5 days for the pain to go away.

I had a hard time playing xbox with my daughter and could not open a orange juice container.

Which peptides are you guys using, the chineese stuff or the muscle research stuff?

I would really like to know.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Its really bad with me in both fingers next to my little finger, my left hand finger literally locks in position and i have to use my other hand to open it.

Ive stopped all peps unitl if goes and i hope it goes soon, then ill re think my dosing, even though my dosages are relatively small.

Hacks i get mine from propeptides.net.

delete if not allowed, but ur a mod and u asked lol.


----------

